# Sony Walkman NWZ-S739F Code 10 Error



## Awesome_Aleks (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I joined to try and get this issue sorted as it is very frustrating

For Christmas today I got a new Sony Walkman NWZ-S739F. When you connect it to my Windows Vista Service Pack 1 computer it automatically installs the drivers (says it has completed successfully) but afterwards it does not appear anywhere except in the Device Manager with a little yellow Exclamation Mark sign. Opening it reveals "This device cannot start: Code 10:". I have tried reinstalling the drivers, using different USB ports and disabling/enabling he Walkman but nothing helps. It works perfectly on a seperate XP Service Pack 3 computer at my home

Any suggestions as to what I could do to fix it?

If it helps, after it has "finished successfully" a little Autoplay windows appears with nothing in it for you to do


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try updating the firmware:
http://www.sony.com.ph/support/product/nwz-s739f

Then uninstall the driver in the Device Manager and reinstall the device.
Bill


----------



## Awesome_Aleks (Dec 25, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Try updating the firmware:
> http://www.sony.com.ph/support/product/nwz-s739f
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the reply

I have already updated it to the latest firmware (V1.11)

I have deleted and re-installed it numerous times in the device manager, but to no avail

Any other suggestions anyone?


----------



## Awesome_Aleks (Dec 25, 2008)

After nearly a day of trying different "solutions" to no avail, I found something that worked

Uninstalling the USB Root Hubs and letting Vista re-install them all fixed the problem

Hopefully this helps others who may experience this frustrating problem


----------

